# thoughts on 3 way riggings....



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

a thread on this topic of anothe site got me thinking about here....I find our law a bit vague:

"Legal hook and line equipment for each angler is two poles or lines with not more than two hooks or lures per pole or line,"

So you can run a crank with 2 trebles (1 lure) and a 3 hook worm harness(1 lure??) on the same line???

Is a 3 hook harness a lure or three hooks????

I think a crank/crawler trolling set up would work on DL.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hmmmm... Interesting point. I'm assuming they'd let it fly? :huh:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes you can. As long as the 3 hooks were all in the same worm. It would become illegal if you say, baited each of the 3 hooks with a piece of nightcrawler, making them each their own hook.

Good post.


----------

